# This is south Georgia hog hunting at it's best



## Gaplowboy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks to my good freind Wade in the big ole city of Rhine Ga for a good time. We had a blast stalking these 4 hogs in the river swamp. These are our boys which killed 1 each. Daddyhad to get one to.... Can't let the kids have all the fun


----------



## pnome (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work!  Looks like some great memories were made.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like them boys had a lot of fun.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leo (Dec 23, 2008)

Bunch of bacon

Thanks for sharing the youngsters fine hunt with us


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome! Lot of meat for the freezer.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like you had a great hunt.  Congrats to all the hunters.

Hoss


----------



## wap1018 (Jan 17, 2009)

great job , good times with dad your boys will remember that trip for the rest of there lives.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2009)

good job.....WTG


----------



## pos13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats what it is all about right there. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Gaplowboy said:


> Thanks to my good freind Wade in the big ole city of Rhine Ga for a good time. We had a blast stalking these 4 hogs in the river swamp. These are our boys which killed 1 each. Daddyhad to get one to.... Can't let the kids have all the fun



nice. wish i had somewhere to hog hunt 'round here.


----------



## kornbread (Jan 20, 2009)

that pic looks like it was taking in front of the semi shop next to the dog pens. congrats on the hogs


----------



## BigKelly (Jan 20, 2009)

*Wow*

WOW Great Job Boys!!! Way To put them Down!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 20, 2009)

nice job.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Feb 1, 2009)

awesome man 4 nice healthy looking pigs right there


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 1, 2009)

bet that was a blast


----------



## eddiebolden (May 27, 2011)

*hog hunter*

weres the best place to hunt hogs in ga with a bow


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to you all!  Nice ones!


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

Way to go kids!!!


----------



## 5 string (Jul 6, 2011)

that make alot of sausage bisquits rite there!


----------



## Bustem (Aug 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## flintrvrgigger (Aug 21, 2011)

shoot em upp!!!


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

nice!!! gotta love that bacon! i still haven't got a hog yet but im trying.


----------

